# A Misting They Didn't Like



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Hello everyone, 

Yesterday (27.5.08) I gave Earl & Little Bill a Mist, because Earl won't use a bowl that I put in to have a bath in, Oh No, he will use his water dish.  

So I took them in the kitchen, and sprayed away!  They don't like it that much, they just sit there and will get soaked! 

I got some photo's  Here we are:





















And Little Bill, looking a Little Sad for himself on his dirty rope (  )










Thanks, Sophia x

P.s are all the images working ???


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Awww, look at his soggy feathers!! :lol:


----------



## Kfontan (Oct 10, 2007)

Aww!! They look like little sadsacks! 

Did they get a treat for their tolerance?


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

I didn't think I should give them millet again, because I did the day before, and they were to busy falling asleep, and pruning themselves! :lol:


----------



## SunnyCockatiel (May 26, 2008)

I love bath time. Mine get a bath each time they eat the formula so they don't pick it off of each other. Then, it's cuddle time until they dry - mostly dry. It's such a nice moment between us. Of course, it takes me forever with 10 baby birds! The adult birds - LOVE MISTING TIME!!! I will video it to show you all. It's quite a show!


----------



## mees (Nov 8, 2007)

Haha, lovely little birdies! 

Kuifje likes misting time so much, always when he gets a bath he starts headbanging and makes lovely sounds


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Cute photos  Look at them all soaking wet and sad


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

I do wish they enjoyed it more, because they just sit there and will get soaked, do you think they will like it over time ???


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

They may learn to like it one day  Spike is not much of a mover, when he has his showers but he seems to enjoy them


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

they look so cute i no bopper and stretch don,t like baths either they even avoid the misting


----------

